# So much hiss... Even in Itunes listing...



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been comparing Classical piano music from various places and even on Itunes there is a soft hiss in the background with most classical piano music and it bugs me..

Why would this be?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Playback of music recorded in _analog_ form to tape will include tape hiss. Your range of hearing extends to the frequencies containing the hiss.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Microphone noise, inadequate electrical shielding, inadequate acoustic shielding.... Could be anything, really. Could be from the recording side or the playback side.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I just find it unusual from so called "High Quality" Recordings..

I have gone through a bunch of FLAC's from various sources and there is the hiss present as well..

Are you guys bothered with it? Or just learnt o live with it?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't hear high frequencies nowadays. _Kopa_ is still a whippersnapper, so he probably does. You can eliminate the possibility of _tape_ hiss being your problem by listening to recordings made digitally. Those CDs are 'traditionally' identified with a DDD somewhere. How DDD recordings are identified by your other sources is optional.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you hear hiss in modern digital recordings, then it's probably coming from your playback equipment. In the old days amplifiers were troubled by "transistor hiss," but that seems rare these days. But basically, there should be no audible hiss except in some older pre-digital recordings where it arises from the original magnetic tape medium.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok well then listen to this: 




Tell me what you think


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

benclassic said:


> Ok well then listen to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are analog recordings, so there will be tape hiss. Odds are most of what you've been listening to are older recordings, that's all.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Geo Dude,

So I'll have to learn to live with it I guess?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Oops. Nevermind.........


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I doubt that BPS, My speakers and headphones are of exceptional quality.

And not with all... Just the ones I was heavily interested in...


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Perhaps your headphones have a bit of a frequency spike right where tape hiss sits. It should be pretty insignificant. A good equalizer might help.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

benclassic said:


> Geo Dude,
> 
> So I'll have to learn to live with it I guess?
> 
> Thanks


You don't _have to_ live with it. There are several ways to get rid of that pesky high-frequency hearing.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> You don't _have to_ live with it. There are several ways to get rid of that pesky high-frequency hearing.


...Or one could just listen to newer recordings if it bothers them _that_ much...


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Many records from Kempff, Arrau, etc have hiss. Is normal for older records. Learn to live with them or look for new releases (imo is better to learn to live with this and enjoy the amazing performance of the older players  )


----------

